# 2002 Kawasaki 300 Top End Rebuild



## MrsHatter13 (6 mo ago)

We were told our 2002 Kawasaki 300 4X4 needs a top end rebuild? We aren’t sure what that entails lol. Is it even worth the cost, which I assume is high?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Top ends are usually a piston, rings, probably boring or a new cylinder, a valve job which means re-grind or new valves, seats recut,seals cam chain and sprocket, tensioner bar, gasket set. In all usually under 800 for a little single like that. Sense you are asking I assume this isn't something you are equiped for so there will also be labor costs as well.


----------

